# Tantalum caps vs Electrolytic



## okstateblues (Feb 18, 2020)

Is it possible to use tantalum caps in the place of Electrolytic? I am new to pedal building and haven't found a great answer yet. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DGWVI (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes. I've been using Tantalums in quite a few build recently (check my most recent threads in the Build Reports sub-forum). Haven't noticed any differences between those and the pedals using aluminum electrolytics.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Tantalum electrolytic are superior to aluminum electrolytic in almost every case.  I use them pretty much exclusively in the audio path.


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 19, 2020)

Ok if they are ok I will put them in C3 and C5 on my Sherwood overdrive or is that a no go?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 19, 2020)

Yep that’s where you want em. Just mind the polarity as you would with any electro cap.


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you greatly sir!


----------



## falzhobel (Feb 20, 2020)

One thing to point out is the max voltage. Many Tantalum in the low uF value are limited at 16V. Pedals with 18V internal voltage are likely to cause trouble.


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't think the Sherwood is 18v but I will double check to verify before installing


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 21, 2020)

How about for c100 on the Tweed man overdrive? Also is it bad to use a value larger in its place?


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 22, 2020)

Another consideration you might want to weigh is that tantalum is a conflict mineral (particularly in the mining region of the DRC/Rwanda). It can certainly be mined ethically—some companies have taken steps for closed-loop extraction and supply chain accountability—though, it remains a chief concern for ethical accountability in electronics.


----------

